# Man loses life to chipper



## Mike Van (Oct 9, 2015)

This link http://www.wfsb.com/story/30218934/body-discovered-in-wood-chipper-in-stonington has some info, not much known yet.


----------



## huskyboy (Oct 11, 2015)

I saw that too on the news! Not a fun way to go out.


----------



## Mike Van (Oct 11, 2015)

Not a lot of info on this, even now - Man was about 70, owned a landscape co., working alone. May never know how it really happened, maybe stroke or heart attack at the wrong time? Unless the panic bar was disabled, you wonder how this could have gone so wrong. Sad.


----------

